# JWindow mit einem Bild und Transparenz



## Fabian23 (24. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe folgendes vor: Ich habe ein JWindow, wo ein Bild drauf liegt, dass das JWindow komplett ausfüllt. Diese Bild hat jetzt etwas abgerundete Ecken. Ich würde jetzt gerne das JWindow so transparent einstellen, dass diese Ecken auch wirklich abgerundet aussehen, also nicht im Hintergrund noch die Hintergrundfarbe des JWindows zu sehen ist.

Ist das irgendwie möglich? Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.


Danke und Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mrz 2006)

Du kannst von dem Bildschirmbereich, in dem dein JWindow erscheinen soll mit Hilfe der Klasse java.awt.Robot einen Screenshot machen, das Ergebnis als Hintergrund im Window ablegen und dann das Bild deines runden Fensters darüberzeichnen.


----------



## André Uhres (25. Mrz 2006)

Selbständige Fenster wie JWindow, JFrame und JDialog kann man mit Java nicht transparent machen.
Echte Transparenz gibt es nur *innerhalb* dieser Container für Komponenten wie JPanel, 
die diesen Containern hinzugefügt werden.
Transparenz vortäuschen, wie L-ectron-X es vorschlägt, ist also für JWindow die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## Fabian23 (25. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Könnt ihr mir Informationen / Links zu dem Screenshot machen schicken? Dann würde ich das wohl implementieren.


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2006)

Fabian23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Könnt ihr mir Informationen / Links zu dem Screenshot machen schicken?


http://www.galileocomputing.de/open..._150036.htm#Rxxjavainsel_150036436Screenshots


----------

